
Will Google Betray and Kill Android - VasiliyZukanov
https://www.techyourchance.com/will-google-betray-kill-android/
======
parvenu74
Will it really be a betrayal of Android for Google to create and release a
replacement based on more than a decade of lessons learned in stretching
Android to its limits and beyond. I suspect Fuchsia will eventually become THE
Google O/S for phones, tablets, laptops, and IoT devices and Android will
continue to be developed with new features being added (after they debut in
Fuchsia) for a few years. Then Android will receive only fixes and not
features... probably announced at the same time that Google officially
deprecates Android as a whole.

I, for one, am looking forward to a Fuchsia-tinted future.

~~~
VasiliyZukanov
Well, if anything about this article is right, then Google lies to us for
years.

The company attempts to pass the responsibility for their illegal conduct down
to the smaller players in the ecosystem. The total cost of their greed will be
greatly multiplied, but Google will avoid paying it by themselves.

There are also personal risks. For example, if someone takes a loan and joins
bootcamp to become an Android developer today, the knowledge and skills he/she
pays for may become obsolete in the short term. If Google would share any kind
of mid-term plans with us instead of telling lies, we could make educated
decisions.

So, yes - Google betrays Android ecosystem. They f __*ed up due to their
greed, but we will pay the cost.

All of that under assumption that I got the main vectors right. Time will
tell...

